# Nodule results



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

When I had my ultrasound, the results were as follows:

Right lobe measures 4.8x1.2x1.7cm. Two well-circumscribed benign appearing nodules are seen. One laterally in the mid pole measuring 4x4x8mm and the other medially on the right side near the isthmus measuring 9x9x4mm. These have the appearance of benign adenomas. The left lobe measures 4.3x1.5x1.1cm and is homogeneous in appearance without any nodules.

These results were from October. My questions are-What does it mean? Should I have them re-evaluated (especially with the symptoms I am still having)

Any help would be appreciated.

TSI was 63% at around the same time. TPO antibodies were <6 and Tgab was <20.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> When I had my ultrasound, the results were as follows:
> 
> Right lobe measures 4.8x1.2x1.7cm. Two well-circumscribed benign appearing nodules are seen. One laterally in the mid pole measuring 4x4x8mm and the other medially on the right side near the isthmus measuring 9x9x4mm. These have the appearance of benign adenomas. The left lobe measures 4.3x1.5x1.1cm and is homogeneous in appearance without any nodules.
> 
> ...


Did not the doctor recommend FNA of one of the nodules? I certainly would ask to have the largest one biopsied. Just because they appear benign leaves a question mark in my mind.

How do you feel about that?

Are you on antithyroid meds now?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Neither the radiologist nor the doctor(GP) recommended anything. Both said they were "very tiny". The GP said it is as small as a pinhead. When my husband and I were talking about it, he said, no the big one is 9 mm, which is the size of a "bullet"!

My symptoms are seem hypo, although I know they can crossover. Latest TSH is a 1.03 which is down from 1.3(range .45-4.5). My Free T3 was 3.4(range 2.0-4.4) and my Free T4 is in the lower end of range at .98(range .82-1.77) Body temp between 96.8-98F. I have lost several pounds over the last month or so.

Not on any meds for anything, because drs all insist I don't have a thyroid problem. I have however been tested for everything else from Lyme to Mercury toxicity and all of those tests are normal.

I am glad you think biopsy. I do have to set up appt with ENT.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh and on another note, I feel exactly what you stated. How do you KNOW they are benign? Because they LOOK like it. Personally, it sounds like BS to me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Neither the radiologist nor the doctor(GP) recommended anything. Both said they were "very tiny". The GP said it is as small as a pinhead. When my husband and I were talking about it, he said, no the big one is 9 mm, which is the size of a "bullet"!
> 
> My symptoms are seem hypo, although I know they can crossover. Latest TSH is a 1.03 which is down from 1.3(range .45-4.5). My Free T3 was 3.4(range 2.0-4.4) and my Free T4 is in the lower end of range at .98(range .82-1.77) Body temp between 96.8-98F. I have lost several pounds over the last month or so.
> 
> ...


Yes; by all means see an ENT. And let me say this. This doc is a scary dude!! TSI is indigenous to the thyroid. OKAY???? And you should not have any if you are healthy!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Not to mention that while others have had a higher uptake, yours is high. What more proof do you need?

Listen to your husband!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Andros. I don't need any proof, just someone to listen to me in the medical field. I have thought that I had a thyroid issue for the last year or so.

I think the doctors, not the nodules are the PINHEADS!

Do you think I need a referral to go to an an ENT to get a FNA?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you do need and ENT and an FNA. It is better to go ahead and find out either way. Your doc is a pinhead, and that's being nice.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, think you might to further inquire about a FNA. I think you might want to file in the back of your head that a lot of doctors aren't interested in doing the FNA unless the nodules are 1cm or larger. You are right on fence, so you might get a little resistence.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like your ultrasound is from October. A good starting point for now might be another ultrasound, since that was 6 months ago. Perhaps the nodules have grown and now exceed that 1 cm threshold for FNA. It's not out of the question to get a repeat ultrasound after 6 months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Thanks Andros. I don't need any proof, just someone to listen to me in the medical field. I have thought that I had a thyroid issue for the last year or so.
> 
> I think the doctors, not the nodules are the PINHEADS!
> 
> Do you think I need a referral to go to an an ENT to get a FNA?


We never had insurance so I don't know what the deal is with that. Maybe someone else would know. That is assuming this is what you mean. Otherwise, just call and make an appt..


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes Andros that is what I meant.

Thanks to all of you for your advice.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, I thought of another thyroid related question but different from the original nodule-not sure how to post and don't want to start too many threads.

Anyway-

What thyroid related condition(hypo/hyper/Graves/Hashi's etc. causes the FT4 to be low in range but the FT3 to be slightly above mid-range? Would that be thyroid, pituitary, etc? Thanks.


----------

